# Men's Hair Loss > Introduce Yourself & Share Your Story >  Avodart REGREW my hairline

## woebehold

Contrary to the myth that avodart destroyer's hairlines, for it is regrowing an astonishing amount of hair in the hairline.

Been on it for 10.5 months and for me it is as good as baldness cure...spectacular regrowth wouldn't be an overstatement.

Existing better quality grew much thick from 3 months on. 

Had a particularly bad shed at temples, where thin/vellous hair was, but started to grow back 5-6 months in.

Temple regrowth takes quite a bit of time...previous 5mm vellous hairs are at this point pigmented very thin hair, 2cm long. 

I guess the takeaway point is consistency and patience are needed to realise results, don't give up during the initial shed...it is temporary and reversible over time.

Judging from my progress, i can understand why they say peak results on propecia are at the two year mark.

----------


## Dan26

> Contrary to the myth that avodart destroyer's hairlines, for it is regrowing an astonishing amount of hair in the hairline.
> 
> Been on it for 10.5 months and for me it is as good as baldness cure...spectacular regrowth wouldn't be an overstatement.
> 
> Existing better quality grew much thick from 3 months on. 
> 
> Had a particularly bad shed at temples, where thin/vellous hair was, but started to grow back 5-6 months in.
> 
> Temple regrowth takes quite a bit of time...previous 5mm vellous hairs are at this point pigmented very thin hair, 2cm long. 
> ...


 Did you try propecia first? Or hop right to avo?

If so how was your experience on fin?

----------


## PatientlyWaiting

Dutasteride has been the closest hairloss treatment to a cure that I have used. It gave me such quick results, that the hair looked like they were growing right before my eyes. Every week there was something new going on in terms of thickening or regrowth. Unfortunately that success was short-lived, no thanks to alopecia areata. If all you have is MPB, I don't know what you are doing using anything else other than dutasteride. The only reason my hair loss is not cured from Dut is because I have two kinds of hair losses.

----------


## Notcoolanymore

Do you have any pics to go along with your claim?  Not that I am doubting you, but I would like to see your "spectacular regrowth".  I was able to get script for propecia from my doctor, but I would imagine I would need to see a derm to get a script for Dut.  I am not opposed to getting dut online, but I would at least like the peace of mind to have a Dr. recommend and prescribe it.  I plan on staying on fin for at least a year before I consider dut though.

----------


## goldbondmafia

> Dutasteride has been the closest hairloss treatment to a cure that I have used. It gave me such quick results, that the hair looked like they were growing right before my eyes. Every week there was something new going on in terms of thickening or regrowth. Unfortunately that success was short-lived, no thanks to alopecia areata. If all you have is MPB, I don't know what you are doing using anything else other than dutasteride. The only reason my hair loss is not cured from Dut is because I have two kinds of hair losses.


 Did you add dut to fin or are you only taking dut? I have MPB with slight thinning only at my hairline and I would consider making the switch if im not happy at the 1 year point next june 

and OP you should post pics to back up your claim - although I do agree dut is supposed to be more effective than fin

----------


## Notcoolanymore

> and OP you should post pics to back up your claim - although I do agree dut is supposed to be more effective than fin


 Yeah.  Not saying dut doesn't work, I have actually heard that it has helped when fin hasn't.  I just want to see how much of an improvement it made.  Seeing is believing, and convincing.

----------


## ravegrover

I am on Finpecia and Minox. Just curious to know about Dutasteride. What is it and can it be taken in addition to what I am already taking?

----------


## PatientlyWaiting

> I am on Finpecia and Minox. Just curious to know about Dutasteride. What is it and can it be taken in addition to what I am already taking?


 It's a pill that works similar to finasteride but it's stronger. So ideally, you want to drop finasteride and start using dutasteride.

----------


## PatientlyWaiting

> Did you add dut to fin or are you only taking dut? I have MPB with slight thinning only at my hairline and I would consider making the switch if im not happy at the 1 year point next june 
> 
> and OP you should post pics to back up your claim - although I do agree dut is supposed to be more effective than fin


 I added dutasteride to fin for 5 months when my fin finished, then I dropped fin, but everything stayed the same, I didn't lose any hair other than the hair that alopecia areata knocked down 4 months into treatment.

----------


## woebehold

> Did you try propecia first? Or hop right to avo?
> 
> If so how was your experience on fin?


 I was on propecia for 6 weeks, before starting avodart. Doctor prescribed it to me when I asked. Too short a time period to say if propecia did anything, bar a tiny bit of shedding towards the end of it, and no sides.

I initially had side effects on avodart for the first four weeks, noticeable increase in sex drive, god knows why, and a burning sensation when i took avodart on an empty stomach, but then these went away.

Always intended to go on avodart, just needed propecia in the interim while a found a doctor to prescribe it. Reason being that I'm in my twenties, and this is a very long game, so I am more than willing to take a risk I believe is minimal to stay as long above baseline as possible. Avodart was GSK's second biggest earner in 12/13...if ever there was a problem with the drug, we would know by now...I just don't buy the argument that the physiology of the population differs widely across age ranges.

No pictures unfortunately, as I never intended to measure my progress...just hope I maintained. But seriously good stuff, and transforms your entire hair...at least mine.

Happy to answer any questions about my experience.

----------


## woebehold

And sorry about the bad writing in the opening post...predictive typing went a bit mad.

----------


## Ohionin

Hey guys. I am new here but I would love to see how this stuff regrows your hairline. 

I am 31 and have a receding hairline. I hear we can stop the loss nowadays. Anyone know how?

----------


## ravegrover

> It's a pill that works similar to finasteride but it's stronger. So ideally, you want to drop finasteride and start using dutasteride.


 When switching from 1mg Fin, should one go for 0.5mg Dutasteride? Would that be a stronger treatment and should I just drop Fin and take Dut one day?

----------


## DanWS

I'm just into my 3rd month of taking 0.25mg fin daily. Noticed hairline regrowth after just 2 months (actually more like 7 weeks). At first it looked just like when you're applying a concealer and accidentally drop some in front of your hairline and you gotta rub it off. Except it was actual new fricking hair growing there! My temples are also now seeing regrowth. I expected to see regrowth/thickening on top if anything, but I have yet to see any there. Hopefully in the coming months I will.

----------


## ChrisM

I can attest to the significance of Dutasteride in the regimen. I was on Finasteride for a 1 year and 3 months. And it just wasn't cutting it in terms of results. A few vellus hairs turned dark but not many but I encountered little to no side effects. My MPB was far too gone or far more aggressive in scale at least a diffuse pattern NW5 declining to NW6. I  took just 6 months worth of Dutasteride with Minoxidil and Ketoconazole (already on my routine previously) starting around March of this year mind you and wham not only can I see a hairline but my vellus hair on my crown and vertex grew turning black and gray respectively as I am in my early forties now sitting exactly at the age 42 years old. Adding biotin to the regimen also helped significantly to this improvement and now my hair looks to be reversed back to NW4 and slowly from their back to NW3. The progress has been nothing short of amazing. I will post pictures of my progress in shortly in the upcoming weeks to short comparisons of old pictures months to a year back to where I am now.

----------


## crafter

lucky people.  im nearly 7 months in on 0.5mg dut ed - no regrowth, still losing lots and itchy  :Frown:

----------


## Dan26

The key is catching it early. If I could do it all over, at first signs of loss id start with a low dose of fin for 6-12 months, up dosage if no sides and limited results, see how far fin takes me, if results slow add 0.5mg dut weekly, up dosage if no sides and better results needed etc

----------


## ravegrover

> I can attest to the significance of Dutasteride in the regimen. I was on Finasteride for a 1 year and 3 months. And it just wasn't cutting it in terms of results. 
>  I will post pictures of my progress in shortly in the upcoming weeks to short comparisons of old pictures months to a year back to where I am now.


 What dosage Dut do you take and how did you transition from Fin to Dut?

----------


## ChrisM

> What dosage Dut do you take and how did you transition from Fin to Dut?


 0.5 mg of Dutasteride. And what I did was I was finishing off my remaining three weeks of Fin so to wean myself off of them I took one Finasteride tablet with one Dutasteride tablet and then spaced them out one every two days while still taking Dutasteride daily and then when my stash lowered significantly I went down to three days until a Finasteride tablet and then eventually it was just Dutasteride. No side effects and then the Dutasteride started kicking ass about three months in.. it was that aggressive in its showing results. In three weeks for me and then week four and week five I looked at my scalp for vellus hairs and seeing what I thought was ashy, gray skin and then I felt it and it was coarse prickly and I realized it was graying hair that had never been there at all and I started getting salt and pepper along the sides.. but keep in mind I use the Dermaroller 1.5 inches twice a week with Minoxidil  foam for increased absorption which seems to be working. I use the minox once a day in any event regardless of the roller. I use medical prescription Ketoconazole at 2 percent and I take biotin at 2500mg twice a day. So the results are and have been cumulative based on a steady routine.

----------


## woebehold

> 0.5 mg of Dutasteride. And what I did was I was finishing off my remaining three weeks of Fin so to wean myself off of them I took one Finasteride tablet with one Dutasteride tablet and then spaced them out one every two days while still taking Dutasteride daily and then when my stash lowered significantly I went down to three days until a Finasteride tablet and then eventually it was just Dutasteride. No side effects and then the Dutasteride started kicking ass about three months in.. it was that aggressive in its showing results. In three weeks for me and then week four and week five I looked at my scalp for vellus hairs and seeing what I thought was ashy, gray skin and then I felt it and it was coarse prickly and I realized it was graying hair that had never been there at all and I started getting salt and pepper along the sides.. but keep in mind I use the Dermaroller 1.5 inches twice a week with Minoxidil  foam for increased absorption which seems to be working. I use the minox once a day in any event regardless of the roller. I use medical prescription Ketoconazole at 2 percent and I take biotin at 2500mg twice a day. So the results are and have been cumulative based on a steady routine.


 
I also noticed avodart really kick in at three months, thickening hair everywhere. My hair is darker than before too. 

Wish I had taken pictures now to share. But I guess this will have to do.

----------


## mpb47

> I'm just into my 3rd month of taking 0.25mg fin daily. Noticed hairline regrowth after just 2 months (actually more like 7 weeks). At first it looked just like when you're applying a concealer and accidentally drop some in front of your hairline and you gotta rub it off. Except it was actual new fricking hair growing there! My temples are also now seeing regrowth. I expected to see regrowth/thickening on top if anything, but I have yet to see any there. Hopefully in the coming months I will.


 The first time I was on propecia I got results up front long before the back. The only thing I could figure is that the men in my family bald faster in the back then in the front. Not sure if that is why but just a guess.

I miscalculated in another post. Not at 3 months yet, but did notice some very tiny new hairs at very center of hairline this morning. Only can see them with good light but it is start.

----------


## Ohionin

Where do I get Dutasteride

----------


## DanWS

> The first time I was on propecia I got results up front long before the back. The only thing I could figure is that the men in my family bald faster in the back then in the front. Not sure if that is why but just a guess.
> 
> I miscalculated in another post. Not at 3 months yet, but did notice some very tiny new hairs at very center of hairline this morning. Only can see them with good light but it is start.


 Yeah I remember you saying. You got hairline regrowth after 4 months and crown thickening at 9 months first time round, right? Good to hear you're seeing new hairs again! It's a great feeling when you can actually see for sure that you've gotten hairline regrowth. Boosts the confidence a ton. Based on my quick results so far I'd love to see crown thickening by 6 months in.

----------


## goldbondmafia

Is it true dut can potentially cause infertility? I remember reading this somewhere (not to scare anyone) but for all I remember it could have been some random claim made online. Other then that the side effects from it would be the same as fin correct?

Also, is it possible to buy it in 5mg form or only 1mg?

----------


## ChrisM

> Is it true dut can potentially cause infertility? I remember reading this somewhere (not to scare anyone) but for all I remember it could have been some random claim made online. Other then that the side effects from it would be the same as fin correct?
> 
> Also, is it possible to buy it in 5mg form or only 1mg?


 Correct. Dutasteride is a stronger more potent version of Finasteride.. side effects range with both dealing with libido, flaccid penis, low sperm count and weak ejaculations for the people who encounter the worst of the side effects from both. For some there are no side effects or very weak ones like ball ache and weak ejaculations for a little while and then they go away for a long time.

 It has to reset the prostate and attack the source of the problem being introduced into the bloodstream by the prostate and the testicles and since both of them along with genetic hair receptors sensitive to DHT  are genetically programmed from birth it will take constant taking of those meds until something better comes along to slow and halt the male pattern baldness process out there. Everything else is in an experimental phase with measured powders and  digital scales and having to be a chemist like in Breaking Bad and those also have side effects as well as mixed  topicals  go.

Anything that has to reset or interfere with your body and its natural or in this case f-ed up biochemistry to alter it  back to what we think it should be is going to be a 50/50 crap shoot.

----------


## drybone

> Where do I get Dutasteride


 Anyone feel like answering this poor guys question or are you just going to hang him out to dry? 

I would answer it but I honestly dont know.  :Confused:

----------


## JDW

> Where do I get Dutasteride


 Whereabouts are you based? (I don't know the rules about linking on this forum) but the two renowned online pharmacies both ship Dutas and Dutagen which are Avodart generics and a lot cheaper.

----------


## woebehold

> Anyone feel like answering this poor guys question or are you just going to hang him out to dry? 
> 
> I would answer it but I honestly dont know.


 I would only opt for legitimate, prescribed brand product from registered pharmacies - pharmacydirectgb.co.uk and pharmacy2u.co.uk

----------


## Ohionin

Thank you gents

----------


## Notcoolanymore

> Everything else is in an experimental phase with measured powders and digital scales and having to be a chemist like in Breaking Bad and those also have side effects as well as mixed topicals  go.


 There is a thread where a guy uses a product similar to the one you describe here.  His results are amazing, and he prefers the treatment over fin because although experimental it is much safer to use than fin. :Wink:

----------


## ChrisM

> There is a thread where a guy uses a product similar to the one you describe here.  His results are amazing, and he prefers the treatment over fin because although experimental it is much safer to use than fin.


  It is funny because that product has been known to produce the EXACT same sides as Fin among those sensitive to it as a topical.

----------


## mpb47

> Yeah I remember you saying. You got hairline regrowth after 4 months and crown thickening at 9 months first time round, right? Good to hear you're seeing new hairs again! It's a great feeling when you can actually see for sure that you've gotten hairline regrowth. Boosts the confidence a ton. Based on my quick results so far I'd love to see crown thickening by 6 months in.


 Yes- the first time it took forever to see results in crown- I did not think it was working then boom things starting getting better. Much of what I have read say it is harder to get results up front than in the back but that was not my case.

And yea it's a great feeling to see things getting better instead of worse!

----------


## 25 going on 65

> There is a thread where a guy uses a product similar to the one you describe here.  His results are amazing, and he prefers the treatment over fin because although experimental it is much safer to use than fin.


 If it is experimental then isnt the safety profile still unknown?  Also fin has a strong safety profile, it is an old drug

----------


## Notcoolanymore

> If it is experimental then isnt the *safety profile still unknown*?  Also fin has a strong safety profile, it is an old drug


 Exactly, but some people around here will try to make you believe it is 100% safe and side free.

----------

